# Difference between Stihl .050 Gauge and .063 Gauge Chains



## GutDeer (Oct 30, 2008)

I was wonder what the differece between gauge of chains were?
Can my Ms361 run a .050" gauge chain or a .063 gauge chain or just one or the other?

Thanks Pat


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 30, 2008)

the side of your bar will tell you the gauge of the bar. your powerhead can run both, but the bar can not.


----------



## Evanrude (Oct 30, 2008)

The guage is a measurement of the width of the drive links on a chain. You're bar must match the chains guage. If you have a .050" guage chain now, you've got a .050" bar (unless you dont have the bar/chain combo that came origionally on the saw). The .063" chain will not fit in the .050" bar. If you try to outfit a .063" bar with a .050" chain, the chain will be sloppy and wear both the bar and chain out quickly.

So basically, bar/chain have to match.


----------



## mattinky (Oct 30, 2008)

It won't matter on your sprocket but you'll need to use a .050 gauge bar with .50 gauge chain, and you'll have to use a .063 gauge bar with the .063 chain. The .050 will have too much slop if you try to use it with the .063 bar, and the .063 chain will be too tight if you try to use it on the .050 bar. Hope this makes sense..


----------



## GutDeer (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks went down stairs and looked at the bar right after posting and relized thanks for return the question so quickly


----------



## mattinky (Oct 30, 2008)

Oops, Didn't mean to repeat the same info, we must have all jumped in at the same time!


----------



## cop0110 (Oct 30, 2008)

W hat is stock on the 361?


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 30, 2008)

depends. mine has .050 , better just look at your bar


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 30, 2008)

Ideally change over your saw to.063. Bailey's sell bars as short as 16" in .063.
All sprocket nose bar tips and rim sprockets are .063 anyway and you will have an even balanced cutting system with the .063 sawchain. A Stihl .050 3/8 chains rivet hubs between the cutters is .063.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 30, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> All sprocket nose bar tips and rim sprockets are .063 anyway and you will have an even balanced cutting system with the .063 sawchain.



?????


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 30, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Ideally change over your saw to.063. Bailey's sell bars as short as 16" in .063.
> All sprocket nose bar tips and rim sprockets are .063 anyway and you will have an even balanced cutting system with the .063 sawchain. A Stihl .050 3/8 chains rivet hubs between the cutters is .063.



That is false information. You can get sprocket nose bars in any pitch and gauge for the most part. Holmentree has no clue what he is talking about.


----------



## Roy M (Oct 30, 2008)

I am puzzled too. What do see as the advantage with 3/8x.063? It is heavier. Nobody here on the wet coast stocks .063 except in .404.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 30, 2008)

GutDeer said:


> I was wonder what the differece between gauge of chains were?
> Can my Ms361 run a .050" gauge chain or a .063 gauge chain or just one or the other?
> 
> Thanks Pat



Basically the 063 drive links are a little more heavy duty,,, Thicker Material,,,:monkey: and as stated by others should match the guage of the bar.....

An .063 chain wont do very well in a an .050 bar,,, and vice versa a .050 chain will run real sloppy in an 063 bar,,, Good luck


----------



## HolmenTree (Oct 30, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> That is false information. You can get sprocket nose bars in any pitch and gauge for the most part. Holmentree has no clue what he is talking about.



Bowtie ,all sprocket nose tips whether its Oregon ,opps I'm talking to firewood cutters here. I should have said "replaceable sprocket nose tips", I have never used a consumer laminated bar before and yes the gauge is even to the tip on a laminated bar.
Anyways all replaceable [rivet joint to bar body] sprocket nosed tips are .063and so are your rim sprockets. I had the oppertunity once to see a .50 chain cut on a .050 pro bar with .063 tip on a high speed camera at Oregon Omark . The slow motion viewing of the chain cutting at wot showed the chain wobbling like a fish swims at the tip area. Not a good balanced movement.Puts alot of stress on the chasis. Then we watched an .063 cut straight and true and smooth.


----------



## Justsaws (Oct 30, 2008)

Some tips are labeled 50/58, Windsor for example. Apparently just for kicks.


----------



## BobL (Oct 31, 2008)

Roy M said:


> I am puzzled too. What do see as the advantage with 3/8x.063? It is heavier. Nobody here on the wet coast stocks .063 except in .404.



FWIW, I wouldn't run anything less than 063 in a bar longer than 30" in Aussie hardwood - chain stretches too much for comfort. 3/8 - 063 makes a reasonable compromise on a CS mill - 404 works fine but just generates too much sawdust. I do run 050 on a 20" bar and that seems to be OK.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 31, 2008)

breymeyerfam said:


> depends. mine has .050 , better just look at your bar



.063 is the only option here, but I believe .050 is the most usual option in the US.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 31, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> That is false information. You can get sprocket nose bars in any pitch and gauge for the most part. Holmentree has no clue what he is talking about.




Actually he is right, regarding most replacable tip bars.

This has been discussed here before.......


----------



## funky sawman (Oct 31, 2008)

I use nothen but .063 gauge chain on everything I run. (75 jgx or stihl semi skip chisle.)


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chain guage again...so after this will it be another oil thread ???


----------



## funky sawman (Oct 31, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Chain guage again...so after this will it be another oil thread ???



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> .063 is the only option here, but I believe .050 is the most usual option in the US.



Had to dig this thread up again. I have been running alot of .063 -3/8 lately even on my shorter bars and maybe the European countries that exclusively use it have a good thing going. Stihl .050 sawchain is .063 between the cutters anyways and that oilomatic drivelink system may work a little better with a .063 drivelink. I find less stretching with a .063 which is a good thing. My rim sprocket,.063 chain and .063 replaceable sprocketnose are all running on the same size track. Here in Canada for years it was a .058[Huskys,Jreds]and .050[Stihls] and its still that way . You can put a Stihl bar on a Husky with a spacer adapter but the Husky bar won't fit the Stihl. Good marketing strategy for either company I guess to sell their own product.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> You can put a Stihl bar on a Husky with a spacer adapter but the Husky bar won't fit the Stihl. Good marketing strategy for either company I guess to sell their own product.



That was made so you can have the best bar and the bar being the best part of the whole husky saw. Stihl didn't want the rebadged oregon husky bars on their saws.......


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Chain guage again...so after this will it be another oil thread ???



You will do it and you will like it!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Actually he is right, regarding most replacable tip bars.
> 
> This has been discussed here before.......



No he is wrong, as others have pointed out. When you order a new nose, they need to know if it's .050 or .063.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> That was made so you can have the best bar and the bar being the best part of the whole husky saw. Stihl didn't want the rebadged oregon husky bars on their saws.......



And that would be biased opinion ehhh:monkey: I say it is because
husky kicks the big dawgs will accept a pup but the pup can't sport a big dawg


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> That was made so you can have the best bar and the bar being the best part of the whole husky saw. Stihl didn't want the rebadged oregon husky bars on their saws.......



Wrong 2000 as I was talking about 058 & 050 bars in Canada. All Stihl saws sold in Canada with bars under 28" are Oregon painted Stihl grey with Stihl printed on it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> And that would be biased opinion ehhhh



You are a smart man Rope. I say that because it would take a smart man to make such an assumption of a fellow member. 

btw remember, Stihl #1.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 3, 2008)

Roy M said:


> I am puzzled too. What do see as the advantage with 3/8x.063? It is heavier. Nobody here on the wet coast stocks .063 except in .404.



Huh?


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> No he is wrong, as others have pointed out. When you order a new nose, they need to know if it's .050 or .063.



Show me a replaceable Oregon powermatch tip that is .050


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You are a smart man Rope. I say that because it would take a smart man to make such an assumption of a fellow member.
> 
> btw remember, Stihl #1.



stihl#1 































boat anchor:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> No he is wrong, as others have pointed out. When you order a new nose, they need to know if it's .050 or .063.



Again :monkey:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Wrong 2000 as I was talking about 058 & 050 bars in Canada. All Stihl saws sold in Canada with bars under 28" are Oregon painted Stihl grey with Stihl printed on it.



LOL, come to the States and get a real bar. I will even ship you one since you are such a good person. The only oregon bar I will take over a ES is the light weights, but they are high.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 3, 2008)

Tips come in pitch only, not by gauge. Your options are .325, .375 and .404.
Bars, obviously are gauge. Chain is pitch and gauge.
BTW, I run 3/8 .063 semi skip chisel (Stihl)


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

I would think the 063 is better in the cut imo.
It would not twist as easy being thicker. I usually
run 3/8 but have some 404 how or where do you get
eight nine and ten pin sprockets?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> stihl#1
> 
> boat anchor:hmm3grin2orange:



Must have been a long day Rope, if thats all ya got, you are slack. Just like a husky man to come up short.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Must have been a long day Rope, if thats all ya got, you are slack. Just like a husky man to come up short.


Sometimes a short is all that's needed but yes I cut split a cord loaded
and hauled and then took a large oak off a building today. The huskys
kicked but Mrs 200 played well with the boyz too.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, come to the States and get a real bar. I will even ship you one since you are such a good person. The only oregon bar I will take over a ES is the light weights, but they are high.



Yes I have a few ES 28", 36". Tough bar ,good rails but almost like a laminated, hard to resize the rails back.

Now explain about your 050 063 tip theory on a replacable tip[oregon windsor]. 20yrs plus ago Oregon last sold a slimline contour 050 tipfor their 050 pro bars but haven't been available since.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would think the 063 is better in the cut imo.
> It would not twist as easy being thicker. I usually
> run 3/8 but have some 404 how or where do you get
> eight nine and ten pin sprockets?



Drive sprockets for the clutch or bar tips/noses?

Here are the rims:http://www.danzcoinc.com/html/tooth_count_375.htm

You better have a stout saw to pull a 9 or 10.....


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I would think the 063 is better in the cut imo.
> It would not twist as easy being thicker. I usually
> run 3/8 but have some 404 *how or where do you get
> eight nine and ten pin sprockets?*



http://www.danzcoinc.com/html/pin_drive_sprockets.html


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> http://www.danzcoinc.com/html/pin_drive_sprockets.html



Thanks do they make a huge differance?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Show me a replaceable Oregon powermatch tip that is .050



I don't know the oregons. I only get Stihl and got a few GBs. The last tip I got for one of my ESs, he had to know the pitch and gauge. Maybe he didn't know what he was talking about. I see the pitch labeled but no gauge, I just figured they work as a pair like the bar rails.....guess I was wrong.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Drive sprockets for the clutch or bar tips/noses?
> 
> Here are the rims:http://www.danzcoinc.com/html/tooth_count_375.htm
> 
> You better have a stout saw to pull a 9 or 10.....



My modded 372 should do it it goes too fast now 
Does it make much differance?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Now explain about your 050 063 tip theory on a replacable tip[oregon windsor]. 20yrs plus ago Oregon last sold a slimline contour 050 tipfor their 050 pro bars but haven't been available since.



See above post.....


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks do they make a huge differance?



No free lunch...with an 8 vs. 7 you get faster chain speed but a loss of torque.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I don't know the oregons. I only get Stihl and got a few GBs. The last tip I got for one of my ESs, he had to know the pitch and gauge. Maybe he didn't know what he was talking about. I see the pitch labeled but no gauge, I just figured they work as a pair like the bar rails.....guess I was wrong husky is number one.



2000 you've converted to correct thinking must have bought that 372 ehhhhh?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> My modded 372 should do it it goes too fast now
> Does it make much differance?



It might pull a 9 with a tiny bar, like a 16". You need to step up to a race saw/race port and race chain to take full advantage. 9s and 10s make crazy chain speed, they need lotsa of power to keep pulling.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> 2000 you've converted to correct thinking must have bought that 372 ehhhhh?



Heck no, I have not lost my mind yet.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> No free lunch...with an 8 vs. 7 you get faster chain speed but a loss of torque.



Yeah that is understandable I have more torque than I need
already so may buy a ten or a nine to play with!


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I don't know the oregons. I only get Stihl and got a few GBs. The last tip I got for one of my ESs, he had to know the pitch and gauge. Maybe he didn't know what he was talking about. I see the pitch labeled but no gauge, I just figured they work as a pair like the bar rails.....guess I was wrong.



2000 I'm trying to work with you here maybe you were replacing a burned out one piece laminated bar tip sprocket and bearing ,yes they come in 050 058 063.but not rivet joined to the bar body tips.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 3, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah that is understandable I have more torque than I need
> already so may buy a ten or a nine to play with!



Be advised...The nine or ten will probably require that the tail of the bar be modified to match the radius of the sprocket.

The 8T is available from your Husky dealer... Part # *505 30 36-61*


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Tips come in pitch only, not by gauge. Your options are .325, .375 and .404.
> Bars, obviously are gauge. Chain is pitch and gauge.
> BTW, I run 3/8 .063 semi skip chisel (Stihl)



The sprocket and bearings in a tip have gauge too, laminated one piece bars have a sprocket nose gauge matching the gauge of the bar rails. A detachable sprocket nose tip is .063 no matter if the bar rail gauge is 050 058 or 063. As I said earlier Oregon made a 050 tip for their slimline pro bars up to about 25 yrs ago, now all 063.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2008)

Tzed250 said:


> Be advised...The nine or ten will probably require that the tail of the bar be modified to match the radius of the sprocket.



Yeah I know I may stick with an 8 first but eventually want a ten
I am not sure if I want it for the 2101 395 or the modded 372?
I could probably do the 2101 the less painfull as my other saws
all work for their living well the 2101 does too but it is the oldest.
I would hate to think of using it for a race saw with no brake never had one.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> 2000 I'm trying to work with you here maybe you were replacing a burned out one piece laminated bar tip sprocket and bearing ,yes they come in 050 058 063.but not rivet joined to the bar body tips.



No, it was the ES and had to leave it with him because I didn't have the rivets or the nose. That bar was pretty worn and next time I will just buy another bar. I understand what you saying about the 1 pc bar though, I get rid of 'em and buy ESs.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> It might pull a 9 with a tiny bar, like a 16". You need to step up to a race saw/race port and race chain to take full advantage. 9s and 10s make crazy chain speed, they need lotsa of power to keep pulling.



:agree2:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Wrong 2000 as I was talking about 058 & 050 bars in Canada. All Stihl saws sold in Canada with bars under 28" are Oregon painted Stihl grey with Stihl printed on it.



Really? Wow. :monkey:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> The sprocket and bearings in a tip have gauge too, laminated one piece bars have a sprocket nose gauge matching the gauge of the bar rails. A detachable sprocket nose tip is .063 no matter if the bar rail gauge is 050 058 or 063. As I said earlier Oregon made a 050 tip for their slimline pro bars up to about 25 yrs ago, now all 063.



Yeah, I was refering to replacable tips. The other contraptions, I have no clue.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Really? Wow. :monkey:



Just to give you a little history lesson. For Stihl to sell their saws in Canada the Canadian importing laws states that Stihl saws have to have a Canadian made product on it,so Oregon bars from Oregon's Canadian plant in Guelph,Ontario had to be used on the powerheads in the most common sizes under 28".Before Oregon it was Windsor on Stihl up until 1987, when at the time I raised hell through Chainsaw Age Magazine about the problems the oilholes on the Windsor bars not being blind drilled [one rail drilled through] and the plugged up oil holes were blowing the oil pump hoses off the 034s and the plugs out of the 038s pumps. The Oregon blind holes worked fine on the Stihls .After discussion with Stihls German factory engineer Yurgen Wolf the Windsors were eventually dropped and the Oregons bars have been on board ever since.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 3, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just to give you a little history lesson. For Stihl to sell their saws in Canada the Canadian importing laws states that Stihl saws have to have a Canadian made product on it,so Oregon bars from Oregon's Canadian plant in Guelph,Ontario had to be used on the powerheads in the most common sizes under 28".Before Oregon it was Windsor on Stihl up until 1987, when at the time I raised hell through Chainsaw Age Magazine about the problems the oilholes on the Windsor bars not being blind drilled [one rail drilled through] and the plugged up oil holes were blowing the oil pump hoses off the 034s and the plugs out of the 038s pumps. The Oregon blind holes worked fine on the Stihls .After discussion with Stihls German factory engineer Yurgen Wolf the Windsors were eventually dropped and the Oregons bars have been on board ever since.



Kind of a bar nut aren't you...LOL
Sometimes I crack myself up.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 4, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Kind of a bar nut aren't you...LOL
> Sometimes I crack myself up.



Yes I agree I am a little bit of a bar and saw nut. Ever since 8 yrs old when I cut my dads shelter belt of poplar trees down that he had for our cows with my oldest brothers Homelite 922XL.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 4, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Yes I agree I am a little bit of a bar and saw nut. Ever since 8 yrs old when I cut my dads shelter belt of poplar trees down that he had for our cows with my oldest brothers Homelite 922XL.



Ouch bet that smarted it would have with my dad


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> .....guess I was wrong.



:agree2: Aren't you allways?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Just to give you a little history lesson. For Stihl to sell their saws in Canada the Canadian importing laws states that Stihl saws have to have a Canadian made product on it,so Oregon bars from Oregon's Canadian plant in Guelph,Ontario had to be used on the powerheads in the most common sizes under 28".Before Oregon it was Windsor on Stihl up until 1987, when at the time I raised hell through Chainsaw Age Magazine about the problems the oilholes on the Windsor bars not being blind drilled [one rail drilled through] and the plugged up oil holes were blowing the oil pump hoses off the 034s and the plugs out of the 038s pumps. The Oregon blind holes worked fine on the Stihls .After discussion with Stihls German factory engineer Yurgen Wolf the Windsors were eventually dropped and the Oregons bars have been on board ever since.



Thank you, another piece in the puzzle......


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 4, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah that is understandable I have more torque than I need
> already so may buy a ten or a nine to play with!



I ran a 9 pin on my EHP in 15" Doug Fir but you had to pay attention to engine tone. It did well, but there was no horking it in. You will probably need an extra DL on your loops with a 9 unless you are running a 24"+ bar. I usually run an 8 pin with no problems and have torque to spare. An 8 pin give you somewhere around 15% more chain speed IIRC.

Ian


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 4, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I ran a 9 pin on my EHP in 15" Doug Fir but you had to pay attention to engine tone. It did well, but there was no horking it in. You will probably need an extra DL on your loops with a 9 unless you are running a 24"+ bar. I usually run an 8 pin with no problems and have torque to spare. An 8 pin give you somewhere around 15% more chain speed IIRC.
> 
> Ian



So the eight pin would be good for a work mod?
Nine souped up dragon and ten stihl eating mochine ported
piped and tight squish right?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 4, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> So the eight pin would be good for a work mod?
> Nine souped up dragon and ten stihl eating mochine ported
> piped and tight squish right?



Yup, 8 is the best for work on a modded 70cc. My 460 pulls a 8 very well, 9 needs a gentle touch and tiny bar.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :agree2: Aren't you allways?



I was once, then come to find out I had mistaken myself and was right all along.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 4, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> So the eight pin would be good for a work mod?
> Nine souped up dragon and ten stihl eating mochine ported
> piped and tight squish right?



yup, in my very limited experience, really big rims are for race saws in small wood or big saws and small bars. Think 880 work port and 20" bar with a 10 or 11 pin rim..... 

Ian


----------



## CR888 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bowtie said:


> That is false information. You can get sprocket nose bars in any pitch and gauge for the most part. Holmentree has no clue what he is talking about.



I'd think you'd better check your facts budd. Holmen knows a thing or 2 about B&C's (bars and chains):msp_wink:


----------



## w8ye (Sep 7, 2013)

In parts of the USA, bar gauge is a regional thing.

For example: around my area you couldn't give away a .058 or .063 gauge bar and if you have one you have to order chain for it over the Internet.

In some other parts of the USA it is that way for .050 gauge. No one wants the bars and you can not buy chain for one unless you look on the Internet.


----------



## Garth elder (Feb 8, 2017)

Here in oz 063 is the common stihl gauge unless you're using 3/8 lo pro which is 050. Stihl saws at least-- the others seem to use 050 or 058 in their bigger saws I doubt the big gauge has any advantage more likely a ploy to sell more stihl branded chain


----------



## Garth elder (Feb 8, 2017)

Even in 325 for my ms250


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 9, 2017)

Because only Stihl can make saws that can handle the big gauge chains!!!!!


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Feb 9, 2017)

I run one of my Stihl 661's with .063, .325 chain on a 20" bar. Even though it's .325 it's a heftier chain than the .050 3/8 that came stock. 
.325 absolutely rips on a 661.


----------



## Garth elder (Feb 10, 2017)

050 3/8 isn't that common here Asian saws use it Electrolux saws husky partner jonsered seem to be mainly 058 and 063 on most stihls except the tiny ones


----------



## mohick (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh about .013!!


----------

